# Carbon express 3d select arrows



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I loved them until they switched to the Buff Tuff coating. I can't strip vanes off of them without nicking them.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

I use to buy 2 dozen before the start of each new 3D season. After 3D was over with, they became hunting arrows. The 3D selects are one of the best arrows on the market. I will go back to them if the GT 22's don't work out.

When I strip the fletching, I strip to the glue, then use a de-bonder to get the glue off. Any scraping I did to the bare shaft was done with the back of the olfa knife. This keeps you from nicking up the shafts.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

I use them for 3D, but they aren't heavy enough for hunting here. You need a min of 400gr arrow weight here in Idaho Territory.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

bowshooter73 said:


> I use to buy 2 dozen before the start of each new 3D season. After 3D was over with, they became hunting arrows. The 3D selects are one of the best arrows on the market. I will go back to them if the GT 22's don't work out.
> 
> When I strip the fletching, I strip to the glue, then use a de-bonder to get the glue off. Any scraping I did to the bare shaft was done with the back of the olfa knife. This keeps you from nicking up the shafts.



What the heck is a olfa knife?

I agree, I don't like the new coating.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*3D Select arrows*

I always used CX 3D Selects for 3D tournaments until last year when I switched to Linejammers. The only reason I switched was for the larger diameter shafts. They really do steal more points for you.:embara: :embara: 

As far as the 3D selects go, I would recommend them to anybody who wants a great all around arrow. They are super straight (.001"), are weight matched to within 1 grain per dozen, and when fletched and done with 100 grain field points or broadheads, my 28.5" CX 300 3D Selects weigh right around 370 grains. I have also used them for hunting everything from turkeys to moose, and have not had a problem. However, we don't have minimum arrow weight restrictions in Ontario.

I guess the short answer to your question is that if you like the regular CX200's, you will love the 3D Selects. If I had to choose one arrow for both competition and hunting, the Selects would be on the short list with only one other arrow, the Maxima.

Hope that helps,

Rob

P.S. Ivorytooth: An Olfa knife is the type of "razor" knife with the break off blades. Also known as an Exacto knife.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

3D-GURU said:


> P.S. Ivorytooth: An Olfa knife is the type of "razor" knife with the break off blades. Also known as an Exacto knife.


What he said. There pretty handy.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

What is the de-bonder?


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

tackscall said:


> I loved them until they switched to the Buff Tuff coating. I can't strip vanes off of them without nicking them.



Great arrows, but also agree. The buff tuff coating is darn near impossible to strip. You really have to take your time to strip the glue without knicking these.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

tackscall said:


> What is the de-bonder?


Once the vane is off and all that is left is the glue, you put a few drops of the de-bonder on where the glue is. You rub that in till the glue starts gum up. From there, I use the back of my knife to scrape the glue off.


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=38_80_73&products_id=2525


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Does it only work on Goat Tuff?


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

I use it for Steel Force and Maxi-Cure glue as well. Works with all the super glues I've tried it on.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Definately have to try that, thanks for the tip


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

One of the best arrows made for hunting...


----------



## ZORRO (Jan 15, 2003)

The Select 3D is probably the best all carbon shaft on the world, but probably on the next future the new Maxima win the comp.
If you have problem to refleching, put under the vanes some vinil wraps and you will not any problem.
They add weight, but if you use the smallest size possible (about 1/4" more than the vanes length) the weight is uninfluent and save the shaft.


----------



## ZORRO (Jan 15, 2003)

like this mine 2006 arrows.


----------



## Papick (Jul 13, 2004)

Great , great that's what I wanted to hear to justify my expenses. Last years dozen CX 200 lasted so long it's not funny, the only ones I lost was when arrows got deviated and hit my brick wall or my garage door...ooopss. 
Well deviated is stretchig a bit, I should say I missed.
SO I will definitely give the 3Dselects a try.


----------

